# Quick, girls! Is this a good wheel?



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louet-S20-Spinn...yZ134624QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks,

 RedTartan


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

A great price for a louet.

I googled louet S20 and didn't find much. It's probably an older model. I did see on one blog that it was a single speed?

Just went to the auction site. something looks strange to me on the flyer/bobbin assembly.

I'm used to seeing a whorl on the flyer and one on the bobbin for a scotch/irish tension wheel. I see a leather on the far right side, is this the brake band?

Someone more familiar with Louets will have to answer this for you.

The 'new' piece on the wheel has the skein winder. I always thought Louets had the skein winder attached on the top??

Found a pretty good pic of the flyer/bobbin:

http://www.louet.com/spinning_weaving/s10.shtml, so it looks similar to the S20 being auctioned.

Went to the joy of hand spinning and found out the Louet is a bobbin lead wheel. it makes more sense now

http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wheel-drives.shtml


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Have you looked at the Fidelis? I believe that sells for under $200.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

One thing I'd check on...it says the shipping and handling 'to be determined at the end of the auction'. I've seen some folks bitten hard by that. Might want to get an estimate from them, based on your zip code.

Meg


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

You know, if you can spend that much money, you might want to look at new wheels and then you'd be sure of getting something working, especially if you're just starting out. Like Liese said, there's the Fidelis and for $100 more you could get an Ashford Kiwi or a Hitchhiker or even a Babe. Also, a lot of the places give free shipping too and come with extras. Then, too, if you want to upgrade later you can always sell them at a good price.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Liese said:


> Have you looked at the Fidelis? I believe that sells for under $200.


There's a wheel that sells for under $200? Everything I've been looking at starts at $400. I even found one place that has PVC wheels, but they want $265 for a plastic wheel?!! Uhm... no.

I'm going to "google" Fidelis and see what that is... ETA: Okay, I've just googled it. I realize this is going to sound silly to some of you, but that wheel is crazy ugly and if I try to spend $200 on bike wheel and some wood, my husband will have me committed. If it were $50, maybe. $200? Definitely not.

 RedTartan

ETA again: What about this one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230262834126&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013

It looks complete to me. The only thing that concerns me about this one is that it's handmade. Can I buy bobbins that will work with it?

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I really appreciate it!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

As someone who has a (much nicer than that one) handmade wheel, I'd warn you against it for a couple reasons: bobbins *can* be found but it's dicey, fit-wise, and can really throw the whole machine off _AND_ that particular wheel just strikes me as wrong somehow. The bobbin's that's on it looks to be either for a double drive or scotch tension set-up (can't tell which, I"m half asleep) with no evidence of which elsewhere. It appears to be very clunky which, unless I were personally able to sit and give it a practice go, I'd be afraid meant it was not smooth.

Sorry, gut instinct tells me that homemeade wheel would not be worth the time unless you got it soooo cheap and no shipping.

The swift on the Louet needs to be un-buckled and put on right - vertically. Not much improves the looks of a Louet, but it would help .

(I think the Fidelis to be rather.... homely, as well. But it's still an improvement over most of the Louet line. Gee, can you tell I really don't like the stripped down, featureless look of the Louet?  )


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

It also says $25 s&h - you better make sure that's not getting tacked onto the sale price.

I should say re:Babe. I'm ordering one and I know Frazzle loves hers. It's not a gorgeous wheel but it has it's benefits. I would love a Kromski Sonata but as I'm not even a spinner yet I'm going to wait until I know if I *love* it first.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

I bought a Fricke for $272 with free shipping from Spunky Eclectic - came with 4 bobbins that hold 8 oz. And if you think your husband would commit you for buying the Fidelis why don't you ask him to make you one? Then either he'll make you a wonderful gift or realize that a spinning wheel is worth buying  Another idea would be to email some companies/shops within a reasonable shopping or shipping distance and see if they have any trade-ins.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

One of my Squisters from the HT form (NDueTime) is selling her wheel. I have the wheel at my house and she still has about 8 bobbins and a 9 bobbin lazy kate to go with it.

The wheel is at my house, I've spun on it before. It does have it's quirks but it is a good wheel. CloverBud spun on it yesterday, so you can get opinion also.

You want to put a non-skid rug under it because it does have a tendancy to do a 'walk-about' without one. It has a single wide treadle, so you can use one foot or put both feet on it to treadle. The drive wheel is small, so it's good for the beginning spinner that wants to treadle like mad! It comes with a boatload of fiber too.

It's a little upright New Zealand wheel. Somewhere I have pictures of it.

eta: She bought it last year for $300 but she'll take less for it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)




----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Cyndi, before you ask NDueTime about her wheel, I have to hear from Oceanrose first. I was working on a deal with her to buy her Louet S15 on a $50/month rent-to-own with an option to return it to her if spinning is not for me, but I haven't heard from her for several days so I'm not sure if she's changed her mind. Ideally, I'd really like to start on a Louet because everywhere says it's great for a beginner. The Louet in the first auction is $100 less than Oceanrose wants for hers, but she's willing to let me pay a bit at a time so I would be able to avoid debt... All that to say... If Oceanrose has changed her mind, I'd be happy to talk to NDueTime about her wheel. What kind of wheel is it? I'd like to start on a Louet, but I'm not married to the idea. I LOVE the look of the castle wheels! So beautiful...

Flannelberry, I actually like the look of the black Babes even though it's PVC. I just wish it wasn't $212. Over at etsy there's a woman selling plans for a PVC/bike tire spinning wheel for $5, but I don't think it has a treadle.

Falcondance, thanks for your impressions on the homemade wheel. I think I will pass on that one. I want a wheel that won't frustrate me.

Does anyone spin on a castle wheel? I found two auctions for them that look promising. Impressions? We should have a sticky or something that has reviews on each style wheel out there. I'm having a hard time if telling if the wheels are complete because I've only found one diagram with the parts labeled. It's an Ashford Elizabeth... or something... style.

 RedTartan


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

<Gasp!> Cyndi, that's my favorite kind of wheel! We must have been posting at the same time. They are so... romantic, medieval, etc. Oh boy... I hope I get a PM from Oceanrose tonight...

 RedTartan <- thinks that really is a beautiful wheel...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The wheels I spin the most on are castile style. I have the Ashford DT Traveller and the Kromski DT Sonata.

Just sold my Traddy to CloverBud.

About the Louet. I started on the Traveller and spun on nothing but for a couple years. Got a couple Saxon ST types and spun well on them also.

In May, I got to sit down and try a lot of different manufacturers, including the Louet. Truthfully, I liked the action of the HitchHiker better than the Louet. I know Louet spinners just love their wheels, but they didn't do it for me.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

RedTartan said:


> Does anyone spin on a castle wheel?


The Ashford Traveller is a castle-style wheel. So is the one Cyndi pictured (NDueTime's). 

So, yes, I spin on a castle wheel . But I also have a traditional - the handmade one. I also have an old castle-style flax-wheel that I can spin wool on if I'm fast, but now I have a bit of flax (and hemp) so I think I'll give it a try with the "proper" fiber.

That reminds me - I really need to get pics posted of that little wheel. It's a sweetheart.


Ooooh, Icelandic has a longer staple, too. And Border Leicester. WooHoo, methinks the little wheel will have to be dusted off and given a spin soon!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I like the idea of the HitchHiker for its portability. Would you believe that I already have an invitation to spin at a farmers market if I learn how? This vendor has offered to GIVE me her babydoll fleeces just for spinning in front of her booth! She just wants to attract attention. LOL. I told her I was trying to get a wheel and then I would need at least a month to get used to it. She's waiting impatiently 

 RedTartan


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I believe OceanRose now has Elfie, so she may be unable to get to the computer until his evil influence has passed on.

RedTartan....I'm absolutely GREEN with envy ofer that offer you have! Congratulations!!! What a sweet deal!

Meg


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Meg Z said:


> I believe OceanRose now has Elfie, so she may be unable to get to the computer until his evil influence has passed on.
> 
> RedTartan....I'm absolutely GREEN with envy ofer that offer you have! Congratulations!!! What a sweet deal!
> 
> Meg


Oh! Well that explains everything! 

It IS a sweet deal... If I can get my hooves on a wheel!

 RedTartan


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Alright - I'd like to be next in line for that wheel if Red says no thanks. I'm dying for one as well and have been (literally) saving my pennies.

Of course, I'd like to be next in line to consider any available wheels. I've been reluctant to buy used but buying from friends is so different.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh Flannelberry, I would be right in line after you had I any extra dollars around! That's just the kind of wheel I would love to have too. 

You'd love a Babe, I'm sure, but take a wood castle wheel if you can get yer mitts on one!

<Frazzlehead goes off to bed, dreaming of wood castle wheels...>


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

the Lamb is a missouri hand crafted castle wheel for $285 comes with 3 bobbins and a lazy kate, dd and I both use this one ( i also just got a lendrum) the people are super nice and I just recieved the extra bobbins and extra lazy kate I ordered from them including a lace bobbin( bobbin drive wheel)

they are also working on a jumbo flyer ect, the oriface is currantly jumbo but the bobbins only hold about 4 ounces which is typical for all wheels, but 4 oz of a jumbo yarn is really short


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Who makes The Lamb? All I get when I google it is a reference to Oceanrose's etsy shop and a thread here......


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

Missouri spinning and fiber tools I think is their official name, I cant find the brochure, I search again later.


----------

